# RE: XANAX



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

I AM 3 MONTHS PREGNANT AND THE DOC PUT ME BACK ON MY PAXIL 7 DAYS AGO. IN THE MORNINGS I GET REALLY BAD ANXIETY SO THE DOC TODAY IS PERSCRIBING ME 1/2 MILIGRAM OF XANAX. IS THAT THE SAME AS 0.5 MLG'S? AND IS THAT PRETTY STRONG. I'M JUST AFRAID THAT IT MIGHT NOT BE STRONG ENOUGH FOR ME. ANYONE ELSE HAVE GOOD REACTION FROM 1/2 MILLIGRAM?KELLY


----------



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

1/2 milligram = 0.5 mgyeah, you should be able to feel the effects of 0.5 mg. It's not a huge amount but since you've never taken it before it should feel pretty relaxing. You'll probably feel pretty sleepy a couple hours later as well. Many people get good reactions from half as much as that.


----------

